# Australian Permanent Residents Working in USA



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Team,

Iam a permanent resident of Australia staying in Sydney. I have recently attended an interview with an MNC who proposed to offer me a position at their US location. Iam not aware whether this is possible i.e., will i be able to travel from Sydney to USA and work there? Googling found me to a visa of type E-3, but it seems only for Australian nationals, wonder has anybody faced a similar issue? Iam searching to see is the possibility mentioned is correct to work in USA from Australia? Or i have to apply for visa as a passport holder of native country with a different visa category? Is there a visa category applicable for Australian residents to work in US?

Posed a similar question to the employer waiting for the response, so to know whats the possibility or option?

Thanks in Advance!


Regards,
Santhosh


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont think its possible to get a "fast track" entry in US with Aus PR. E3 is applicable for Aus citizens - You are not a Aus citizen yet, so you would need appropriate visa to enter and work in USA.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

edu said:


> Team,
> 
> Iam a permanent resident of Australia staying in Sydney. I have recently attended an interview with an MNC who proposed to offer me a position at their US location. Iam not aware whether this is possible i.e., will i be able to travel from Sydney to USA and work there? Googling found me to a visa of type E-3, but it seems only for Australian nationals, wonder has anybody faced a similar issue? Iam searching to see is the possibility mentioned is correct to work in USA from Australia? Or i have to apply for visa as a passport holder of native country with a different visa category? Is there a visa category applicable for Australian residents to work in US?
> 
> ...



Assuming you are an Indian national (left-hand side of your post says "Originally from India"), you will be processed as a Indian National when applying for work-visa to the US. Which means, your US employer has to sponsor your H1B, and H1B is the visa category.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

*SanKar*

friend,

How did it go? Did you get your visa sponsored to US? I am in similar situation now.
Need some info from you?

Cheers...!




edu said:


> Team,
> 
> Iam a permanent resident of Australia staying in Sydney. I have recently attended an interview with an MNC who proposed to offer me a position at their US location. Iam not aware whether this is possible i.e., will i be able to travel from Sydney to USA and work there? Googling found me to a visa of type E-3, but it seems only for Australian nationals, wonder has anybody faced a similar issue? Iam searching to see is the possibility mentioned is correct to work in USA from Australia? Or i have to apply for visa as a passport holder of native country with a different visa category? Is there a visa category applicable for Australian residents to work in US?
> 
> ...


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Iam not eligible for E3, they applied my case under H1-B, but my H1-B got rejected, and so they offered an alternate location, which i havent decided off. So, most probably will stay in Sydney itself.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

*SanKar*

Thanks mate.

Just curious to know in which stage you H1 got rejected? Approval stage or stamping stage?
My employer also saying he would sponsor H1B. Trying to understand things.

Cheers...!



edu said:


> Iam not eligible for E3, they applied my case under H1-B, but my H1-B got rejected, and so they offered an alternate location, which i havent decided off. So, most probably will stay in Sydney itself.


----------

